# Isolated Anchorages



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Some people thrive on isolated anchorages, they can stay in a small cove for a month without going bonkers. Me, I like the occasional marina, and company when I'm in an isolated anchorage:

Especially if it's crew like these two who joined me for the week and 4th of July activities at El Burro Cove, Bahia Concepcion, Baja California, Mexico. I think I'm in love, but bigamy is against the law here in Mexico.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

There are a few "looking for single female crew" guys around here that need your help Ian


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

way to rub it in.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*My secrets - well some of them*

For you guys looking for female crew here's a few tips, they seem to work for me.

Posting on forums is good, but we know what you're looking for, and it's not very productive.

First of all, when you meet a woman, act interested. Pay attention to what she says. If she says something like "Y'know, the war between the states against Germany in the 1800's was really horrible, my father was in that war". Or, Dick Cheny has a new reggae album out, compliment her on her knowledge of history, and current events and keep her talking to show off her knowledge. At some point your eyes will glaze over, but stay with it, it's worth it.

Second of all, Women look at themselves as a whole (no pun here), men look at women as parts. When men approach a nice looking women, their eyes go first to their chest, hips, legs, and face. As hard as it may be, focus on their face and eyes. Women spend more time on their face than on any other part of their body, concentrate on it. When you talk to them look directly into their eyes (they'll think you're an honest person).

And talking about parts, the words "You have beautiful eyes" gets them every time.

The Third tip, is maybe my greatest tool. Buy a whole bunch of really, really expensive camera equipment, have some flashy business cards made up and get about 2,000 google hits when they plug in your screen name. Tell your new to be crew that they are truly photogetic, and you'd like to take a snapshot to check it out, no matter how it comes out, tell them they're beautiful and you'd like to take more pictures, maybe even pay them for their time. You never will, but it seems professional.

Now where, when cruising, do you find women? All over. Marina bulletin boards, local nets, but my most productive is bus stations or ferry offices. For example, back here in Santa Rosalia there's a ferry to Guaymas and the mainland of Mexico. Get their timetables, then drop by about an hour before departure. If you see something interesting, introduce yourself, and let them know you can save them some money by crewing for you to the same destination, it may take a bit longer as there may be a secluded white sand beach to stop off at, swimming, snorkeling etc. That sure beats a ferry ride doesn't it, and saves them about $100.00. If it doesn't seem to work out, tell them something broke on the boat and you have to get back to port and drop them back at the ferry terminal.

So that's the nutshell, fill in the blanks and with a little effort, you'll do all right.

Now that my secret's out, I'll probably never be able to get crew again.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL.... Nice post Ian...


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Ian,
What have you been up to you naughty boy?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

rockter:


> What have you been up to you naughty boy?


I'm not telling, but I did learn that a "threesome" isn't only a golf term, and at my age, playing that game almost killed me.


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

Ian needs to wipe the **** eating grin off his face, the rest of us are already jealous and he just rubs it in...


> I'm not telling, but I did learn that a "threesome" isn't only a golf term, and at my age, playing that game almost killed me.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Wouldn't you...especially if you were his age and looked like him.  


TheFrog said:


> Ian needs to wipe the **** eating grin off his face, the rest of us are already jealous and he just rubs it in...


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Kinda answers the question........

Where ya'll keep'n the wimmin 'round here?

now doesn't it?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Ian,
I think we need an updated poster, haven't seen one in bout a year or so, and I think your going to have to black out Alex. LOL!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> rockter:
> I'm not telling, but I did learn that a "threesome" isn't only a golf term, and at my age, playing that game almost killed me.


This thread needs to be sticky (no not like that! put that thing away sicko!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dog, most girls think I'm handsome and dashing, in a sort of Hemmingwayesque way (call me "papa"). Maybe I'm just lucky.

Sailorjk1: Y'know I think it's more closer to two years! But I'm pulling out tomorrow for Bahia Los Angeles up north, and will not be in communication til probably around november. If my refrigeration isn't fixed, I may end up in Guaymas again where they have the technicians.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fairwinds Papa...  try to stay out of trouble.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

While Ian's age dictates that he has a methodology for determining this, he neglected his rapid evaluation method of determining whether the lady in question is married or not. That Ian and boat are both sound and well found indicates that he pays attention to such details. (g)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailaway21 said:


> While Ian's age dictates that he has a methodology for determining this, he neglected his rapid evaluation method of determining whether the lady in question is married or not. That Ian and boat are both sound and well found indicates that he pays attention to such details. (g)


We can tell from his work that he does in fact pay very close attention to the details.

Fair winds Daddy. (who's your daddy) Be safe out there. Keep us updated with your progress.
Tim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sway:


> he neglected his rapid evaluation method of determining whether the lady in question is married or not.


I always take it for granted that she's married or not


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Old Man and the Sea Wench!


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

ianhlnd said:


> And talking about parts, the words "You have beautiful eyes" gets them every time.
> 
> .


eyes aren't really featured in the photos posted, but i'm sure they're pretty nice too . . .


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

He never said the sex (same?) of the others who were in that three way! well what ever floats your boat!


----------

